
Eve Online alliance leader banned after threatening to cut off betrayer's hands - bkohlmann
http://www.pcgamer.com/eve-online-alliance-leader-permanently-banned-after-threatening-to-cut-off-another-players-hands/?utm_content=buffer552f3&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=buffer_pcgamerfb
======
thg
Classic gigX.. Not the first time he's got a "permanent" ban for making real
life threats..

More background story is available here:
[http://evenews24.com/2017/09/12/breaking-news-co2-loses-
cont...](http://evenews24.com/2017/09/12/breaking-news-co2-loses-control-of-
thier-citadels/)

EN24 is a dedicated EVE news website run by hobby "journalists", so don't
expect much in the way of quality writing.

------
Buttons840
It's a game. Isn't betraying people just part of the game? Problem is by the
time someone is successful in Eve Online it's more than just a game to them.

~~~
hannasanarion
It's not just part of the game, it's a top-billing feature. The whole concept
of EVE is like a libertarian paradise: anyone can do anything to anybody else
at any time, the only consequences are what individuals in the community think
they should be (plus AI police in the noob areas).

Heck, pretending to play along with someone, and then turning traitor and
killing them was in one of the first game trailers.

~~~
WalterBright
> anyone can do anything to anybody else at any time

That isn't libertarianism at all. Libertarianism is you can do whatever you
want, provided you do not employ force or fraud against others. There's more
to it than that, but that's the core idea. Another way to say the core idea is
people have inalienable rights - life, liberty and pursuit of happiness.

~~~
CodeCube
So what happens when someone employs force or fraud against someone else (in a
hypothetical libertarian paradise)?

~~~
WalterBright
The purpose of government is to protect peoples' rights to life, liberty and
the pursuit of happiness.

~~~
eropple
That's not an answer to the question. _What happens_? Break it down, step by
step.

~~~
burkaman
1\. The police arrest them.

2\. They're tried by a jury of their peers.

3\. If found guilty, they are punished and/or imprisoned.

~~~
mannykannot
It seems that getting a libertarian to explain the fundamental differences
between libertarianism and ordinary western-liberal-ish democracy is like
squeezing a balloon. You get the same feeling from listening to the candidates
of the official US libertarian party. Of course, that hardly makes it unique
in politics.

~~~
cardine
The two can coexist side by side.

A moderate libertarian might simply be someone who wants lower taxes, less
regulations, and the government to stay out of people's personal lives.

Nothing about those policies or viewpoints directly contradicts a normal
western democracy.

~~~
mannykannot
You can find moderate liberal socialists saying the same thing, at which point
it is time to put aside the idealistic rhetoric and do the hard work of
talking about pragmatic trade-offs.

------
xiaodown
I was there; AMA.

I'm in Test Alliance Please Ignore. I was sitting on coms when this all went
down - The Judge stole everything not nailed down, flipped the citadel to
Goonswarm, and everything went to hell.

Some background: TEST and Co2 have been best friends for about a year and a
half, until recently, when (there's some one-sided propaganda in this
statement) the Co2 leadership (really just GigX) decided that having friends
wasn't as good as shooting everyone. So, Co2 and TEST reset standings to
neutral or hostile, and commenced fighting.

Goonswarm and TEST have been, at various times over the past 10 years, best
friends, bitter enemies, and - where we are now - sort of "frenemies", where
we are not friendly, and we shoot each other, but we also don't invade each
other's space, and we're more likely to fight together against common enemies
in big fights.

So... back to last night...

TEST quickly organized a fleet of space-haulers to bring them Test Cultures
(an in-game item that we jokingly have claimed as our own -
[http://games.chruker.dk/eve_online/item.php?type_id=2319](http://games.chruker.dk/eve_online/item.php?type_id=2319)
), and tell them that, while we didn't like GigX, we had no problem with most
of the Co2 line members and they were welcome to evacuate their assets safely
with our help.

(times in pacific)

    
    
      (8:44:29 PM) pleaseignore.com: 
      Situation developing:
      
      The Judge stabbed GigX in the back. The 68FT Keepstar now belongs to Goonswarm. Many fortizars across Impass 
      belong to Test. This is a huge blow to Circle-of-Two and we hope their line members can see the writing 
      on the wall for this war now. 
      
      For now, we are running an aid flotilla, in part for the memes, but in part to sincerely extend the 
      olive branch to the line members of Co2 who remember when we were good friends. Feel free to join the 
      flotilla and bring a hauler with Test cultures to 68FT. We want to offer them our support, for the shit 
      they don't want to asset safety, because we aren't total shitheads. (I'm speaking for other people 
      because I'm totally a shithead)
      
      The war isn't over, but we just got a huge boost. Be ready to burn GigX's sov. Be ready to fleet up and 
       finish off our front, so we can help the allies who have been showing up for us. 
      
      #### SENT BY Farmstink to All online test @ 2017-09-12 03:44:29 EVE Time ####
    

Goonswarm, though, hates Co2, and wanted to come and screw with them, now that
they owned the big space citadel where all of Co2's assets are. Well, TEST
thought that would be funny, too, so I and another titan pilot created a chain
of warp-bridges to help Goonswarm get to the Co2 main system as quickly as
possible, so that they could play with their food.

    
    
      (8:53:30 PM) pleaseignore.com: 
      Also, this is kind of a fantasy moment for goons right now. We will be bluing them temporarily and 
      allowing them safe passage through our space while they play with their new food for the next 
      week or so. 
      
      #### SENT BY Dran Arcana to All online test/allies @ 2017-09-12 03:53:30 EVE Time ####
    

At one point, we thought that GigX had managed to disband the alliance
entirely - which would have dropped all of Co2's sovereignty and left their
space wide-open for the taking... which would have been a long night of work
for us.

    
    
      (10:31:48 PM) pleaseignore.com: 
      GIGX DISBANDED CO2
      
      WOT
      
      #### SENT BY Lomgrim to All online test/allies @ 2017-09-12 05:31:48 EVE Time ####
      (10:32:17 PM) pleaseignore.com: 
      Time to toast boys. Get in fleet 1 mumble, now. Impass is free for the taking and we're fucking taking it.  
      
      #### SENT BY Xiaodown to All online test @ 2017-09-12 05:32:17 EVE Time ####
    

But that was a rumor - info was coming fast and loose for a while there. What
ended up happening was just that The Judge was twitch streaming Co2 Alliance
Chat, and when GigX got on, he made real-life threats against The Judge.
Which, I mean, the rule is leave it all in-game; shooty-shooty-lasers at
people in game, but have a beer at fanfest. Anyway, his twitch stream is here:
[https://www.twitch.tv/videos/174199105](https://www.twitch.tv/videos/174199105)
but it's long and boring if you don't play eve. I don't know what timestamp
the GigX threat is made, but here are some screenshots:
[https://i.imgur.com/2vhedbl.png](https://i.imgur.com/2vhedbl.png) (Baekkel is
an alt of GigX), and
[https://i.imgur.com/g966goh.png](https://i.imgur.com/g966goh.png)

Once everything calmed down, the "Talking in Stations" podcast had all the
involved people online and did a long podcast about it:
[https://www.twitch.tv/videos/174164252](https://www.twitch.tv/videos/174164252)
\- and WHILE GigX, The Judge, and a bunch of notables in Eve were online, GigX
announced that he had been permabanned:
[https://clips.twitch.tv/AdorableAmorphousHedgehogCopyThis](https://clips.twitch.tv/AdorableAmorphousHedgehogCopyThis)

So, that's how it went down. Just sayin. Sorry for all the Eve Jargon.

~~~
the8472
Those screenshots seem more like ranting and coarse language to me than an
actual thread.

~~~
xiaodown
He ... has a history. Plus, I mean, trying to get out-of-game details like
address/name is a big no-no in Eve (and should be in any internet game).

Leave it in game.

------
Animats
It's Game of Thrones - in SPAAAACE!

------
imron
I've never played Eve Online, but I love reading about it.

------
ceejayoz
Given the amount of role play involved in games like EVE, it must be fairly
hard to make the call between "real-life death threat" and role playing a
character.

In this case, the asking for real-life address seals it, but I'd imagine a
whole lot of borderline threats have to be evaluated by GMs.

~~~
KirinDave
Where are you finding role play in Eve? There is none I've found after
hundreds of hours of play.

~~~
LeifCarrotson
The entire game is role play. You're not actually piloting a ship. You're not
actually part of an alliance. In a sense, there is nothing to betray outside
of the role play.

Of course, I understand what you're really describing. It's just amusing that
you and I don't imagine normal behavior to be role play, and can conceive of a
meeting wherein people bring their Eve personas together in a simulated star
system and agree that these characters will then engage in a recursive level
of role play.

~~~
KirinDave
> It's just amusing that you and I don't imagine normal behavior to be role
> play, and can conceive of a meeting wherein people bring their Eve personas
> together in a simulated star system and agree that these characters will
> then engage in a recursive level of role play.

Say that to my face in nullsec.

~~~
PappaPatat
> Say that to my face in nullsec.

From a RP point of view I find that amusing, from a RL point of view it's
troubling.

~~~
KirinDave
TBH I was always lowsec trash.

------
tpeo
And so the old tale of the internet tough guy repeats itself. Again.

